# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Omar Boulon quitte CPC ...To be Continued

## Mr Ianou

Petit topic pour O.boulon qui part vers de nouvelles aventures.

Si vous voulez lui laisser un petit mot ou savoir son meilleur point kebab du moment c'est le bon endroit.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je vois pas bien l'intérêt d'un tel topic si on ne connait pas la raison du départ... (pro-tip : on la connaîtra pas)

----------


## Alab

Du coup les kebab et fast food du quartier de la redac font pas un peu la gueule de perdre 25% de leur chiffre annuel comme ça d'un coup sans crier gare ?  ::o: 

Sinon tes derniers posts sont bizarres Ianou, au début tu veux taire la rumeur, puis devant la montée des discussions autour de Boulon il y a soudain cette annonce, relayée par toi ici puis ce topic, crée par toi. Qu'essaies-tu de nous cacher ?  ::o:  :conspiration:

Sinon je suis curieux de savoir ce qu'il va devenir, si on aura le droit à de nouvelles vidéos de lui en train de mâcher des mouchoirs pour jouer à des jeux vidéos ou pas.  :Emo:

----------


## TheToune

Le voila le vrai topic du cœur ! le topic du cœur brisé  :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

> Sinon je suis curieux de savoir ce qu'il va devenir, si on aura le droit à de nouvelles vidéos de lui en train de mâcher des mouchoirs pour jouer à des jeux vidéos ou pas.


Moi je suis curieux de voir sa lettre de motivation pour son prochain taf  ::ninja::

----------


## Raymonde

un GROS merde pour ta futur job : o )

----------


## Yuccaman

Ce magazine est une sandale.

----------


## cooly08

Il va peut-être monter un nouveau magazine avec Choca.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bonne continuation alors à l'un des artisan de l'évolution du mag'  ::): .

Je ne suis pas à l'intérieur de la rédac mais j'ai une vague idée que ça aurait pu mal tourner à une époque s'il n'était pas arrivé...

Bonne chance pour la suite !

----------


## hva610

Boulon tes articles vont beaucoup me manquer  ::sad::

----------


## Nicetios

O. Boulon  :Emo:  putain !

----------


## John Kay

J'espère qu'un buste à son auguste effigie sera érigé à l'entrée de la rédaction. Ou dans un rédacteur, pourquoi pas ?

----------


## kennyo

Bonne chance pour la prochaine étape.

----------


## Nelfe

R.I.P 9/11 nver forget O. Boulon  :Emo: 

J'ose espérer un cadeau de Noël sous forme d'un pack de saucisses fumées sous vide à son effigie dans chaque mag.

Sans dec', bonne continuation Boulon, tu manqueras au mag.

----------


## cooly08

> RT @Canardpcredac: Dans le numéro Spécial de Noël de Canard PC, entre autres cadeaux idiots, la lettre d'adieu de @OBoulon. #Le20Décembre


Ça va être un numéro plein de conneries émouvant.  :Emo:

----------


## kennyo

Pourra-t-on encore le lire dans un futur proche ?

----------


## Alab

> Ça va être un numéro plein de conneries émouvant.


Tout ça pour vendre plus ouais !  ::o:

----------


## Jayetbobfr

J'y crois pas ! C'est pas possible !

----------


## Thalack

Il avait commencé à lire les tests des aspirants pigistes. Il n'avait plus que deux options : la démission ou le suicide  :Emo:

----------


## dalgwen

Roh la vache. Une période qui se termine.
Je me souviens de la période où Boulon était omniprésent, on avait l'impression (ou était-ce plus qu'une impression ?) qu'il signait au moins la moitié des articles. J'ai longtemps eu l'impression qu'il portait le magazine à bout de bras à lui tout seul.

J'aurais bien aimé savoir le pourquoi, et le que deviendra, mais je suppose que c'est mon coté voyeuriste-people qui s'exprime.

O.Boulon, tu es une des principales raisons qui m'ont fait adorer Canard PC, ta prose me manquera... Bonne continuation.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bises, gros  :Emo:

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Trop d'émotion  :Emo: 
Tes test et autres conneries dans le mag vont me manquer.  ::sad:: 
Tu pourras au moins faire le test de Yakuza 5 ?  ::P:

----------


## Chan

C'est pas Ivan qui disait dans une interview que l'effectif des rédacteurs (rédac' chef inclus ?) tourne tous les 5-6 ans ?

----------


## Clear_strelok

Le monsieur qui m'a fait connaitre Hunter S.Thompson et m'a convaincu d'acheter Fallout New Vegas.  :Emo: 

(Mais en vrai on sait tous que c'est juste un plan marketing d'enfer pour vendre plein de numéros de noël et financer sa prochaine caisse, un peu comme la mort de Batman.  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Crackhead Funky

> Le monsieur qui m'a fait connaitre Hunter S.Thompson


Exactement pareil, depuis j'ai tout dévoré.
J'adorais tes papiers Mr Boulon, que ton futur soit pavé d'or.

----------


## Chan

> Exactement pareil, depuis j'ai tout dévoré.
> (...)


C'est ce qu'il disait tout le temps  :Emo: .

----------


## Darkath



----------


## Alab

Sa lettre de motivation.

Sa lettre d'adieu.

----------


## gouingouin

Je viens de perdre mon ultime motif d'achat  ::mellow:: 


(Mais je fais une promesse d'abonnement à Boulon Magazine)

----------


## von_yaourt

J'ai connu CPC à l'époque où Boulon, Gringo et Threanor écrivaient l'intégralité du magazine à eux trois, et j'avais accroché directement. Une page s'est définitivement tournée dans mon petit cœur (même si j'aime toujours autant le mag).  :Emo: 

Merci pour tout Omar.
Merci pour ta prose provocatrice et ton style outrancier si délectable.
Merci de m'avoir poussé à acheter STALKER et de m'avoir fait comprendre dans la foulée qu'il ne faudrait plus jamais que je me fie à un de tes avis.
Merci pour toutes les rubriques à la con dans le magazine dont on sentait bien qu'elles venaient de toi.
Merci pour la rétrospective des dix ans qui était absolument géniale.
Merci pour The Incredible Hulk, Les Sims 3 et tous tes autres tests purement épiques que tu as pu pondre au cours des années.
Merci pour tout le reste aussi, même la modération du forum dans ses plus belles heures, alors que tu étais défoncé à la créatine.

J'espère que ton futur sera radieux, et si tu pars en Amérique du Sud rejoindre Gringo, j'espère que tu donneras plus de nouvelles que lui.

Que ton chemin soit pavé de bœuf.

----------


## FrousT

L'émotion, le chagrin...

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> Il va peut-être monter un nouveau magazine avec Choca.


Roh oui  :Bave: 
Le mag de la surpuissance trollesque !

Apparemment il arrête le métier si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## znokiss

C'était cool.
Merci pour les grand moment avec des tests comme Stalker CoP. 
Bon vent.

----------


## SAï

> J'espère que ton futur sera radieux, et si tu pars en Amérique du Sud rejoindre Gringo, j'espère que tu donneras plus de nouvelles que lui.




Good times.

Bye.

----------


## Farell

J'ai peut-être raté un truc* mais du coup, c'est Ivan qui devient / redevient / était déjà depuis un moment rédac' chef ? 

Une piste pour l'enquête du pourquoi du comment : Boulon n'était pas dans le capital de presse non stop ?


*j'ai laché mon abo depuis que j'ai agrandi ma descendance et donc depuis que j'ai moins de temps à passer aux chiottes

----------


## smokytoks

kthxbye !  :Emo:

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> J'ai peut-être raté un truc* mais du coup, c'est Pipomantis qui devient / redevient / était déjà depuis un moment rédac' chef ?


 ::o:

----------


## Dragati

Awwwwwwwwww  ::cry:: .

Je suis tristesse, un peu comme cette poêle qui pleure à chaude goutte d'huile ...






Merci pour tout m'sieur Boulon, et tout plein de bonnes choses pour la suite.

----------


## mescalin

Marrant j'ai toujours cru que ça allait être agar qui reprendrais le sceptre de garde-chiourme.

----------


## TreeShepherd

Et ainsi naquit le sujet : _"Complot maçonico-judéo-néoevemeristo-illuminati, où : comment et pourquoi O.Boulon est partit."_ sur le forum CPC. Longue vie au topic !


P.S. : Merci môssieur... ::sad::

----------


## esprit canard

Bonjour c'set pas le déjà pour irait bien destiné
alors ben des jeu vidéo :^_^: 
c'est avec du game boy ::P:  bonjour

----------


## Azzal

dafuck

----------


## cooly08

::huh::

----------


## Azzal

Boulon s'ennuie déjà et crée des faux comptes sur le forum CPC.

----------


## DeadFish

T'es qu'un lâcheur, Boulon. Va crever, toi, tes quatre paires de fesses et tes torchons scandaleusement bien écrits.



PS : tu me lègues ton avatar ?

----------


## Azerty

Pas de surprise, on ne le voyait plus apparaître sur la webcam de la rédac'.

----------


## Farell

Je progresse dans mon enquête et les pistes à suivre :
- il a ou va rencontré(r) l'amour 
- un complot des détenteurs du capital de Presse Non Stop

----------


## Flipmode

'foiré.

lâcheur.

On te cause plus à la récré.

Bon ... comment va s'appeler le magasine maintenant ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Dure nouvelle.

Je ne trouve pas quoi dire qui puisse rendre convenablement hommage à la verve de Boulon.

Merci, tout simplement.

----------


## Grosnours

"Tout ce qui est excessif est insignifiant".
Boulon est un des seuls types que je connaisse à pouvoir faire mentir Talleyrand avec panache, et je m’arrêterai là vu que je n'ai pas le même talent.

----------


## Diwydiant

Et, par courtoise, je me permets de remettre cette oeuvre ici :





 ::P:

----------


## sissi

Ouais c'est ça dégage Boulon !









Le test de cop. Celui de fallout nv.  :Emo:

----------


## Zonderziel

Ah, il va faire un vrai métier alors.?    

Now so long, O.Boulon, it's time that we began to laugh and cry and cry and laugh about it all again.

----------


## La Marmotta

Le paquet de has been que ça va faire sur le forum avec leurs signatures.

----------


## TiNitro

Merci, et bonne chance wherever et whatever.

J'ajoute à la cacophonie ambiante que *tes tests* me manqueront, parce que tu avais une approche qui m'allait bien (furtivité / diplomatie etc..). 
Si tu avais apprécié j'avais tendance à y jouer. Faut savoir que j'ai de l'argent mais pas de temps, et tes tests m'ont permis de ne pas perde de temps à jouer à des trucs qui ne me correspondent pas.

Et si tes papiers manqueront au magazine pour ton art de l'écriture, sans doute manquera-tu à l'équipe aussi. 

Tes motivations sont faciles à comprendre. 

Je resterais un fidèle lecteur, ça fera sans doute plaisir à beaucoup si tu donnes des nouvelles. Et on comprendra si tu n'en donnes pas.
Ciao.

----------


## Valentitix

:tired:  Il y a du monde de la rédac ici en tous les cas : 



Merci, Monsieur Boulon pour tous les bons moments de franche rigolade pendant la lecture de vos proses.  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Au 08 23 44 12 22, étanche ta soif d'Omar Boulon.
7,25 € après la première minute.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Au 08 23 44 12 22, étanche ta soif d'Omar Boulon.
> 7,25 € après la première minute.


Au bout de 2 secondes, on se fait traiter de pigeon, on raccroche, ton business plan me semble un peu foireux.

----------


## Doniazade



----------


## Nelfe

> Au 08 23 44 12 22, étanche ta soif d'Omar Boulon.
> 7,25 € après la première minute.


Social traître LYNCHEZ LE, LYNCHEZ LE §

----------


## Haraban

Aller Boulon, part pas quoi, ils rigolaient quand ils disaient que t'étais gros.

----------


## jpjmarti

En fait je suis vraiment triste. Boulon était beaucoup plus qu'un journaliste spécialisé en jeu vidéo et sa personnalité à l'évidence riche et multiforme bouillonnait à chaque page ou presque du magazine. Comme pour Gringo avant lui, j'ai une véritable affection pour ce monsieur que je ne connais, bien sûr, pas.  Mais il s'est donné, dans chaque numéro, beaucoup plus que pour un simple métier et je respecte et comprends qu'il puisse être fatigué de ce dévouement.

J'avoue avoir un peu peur de l'évolution du magazine à présent car on ne rencontre sans doute pas souvent un tel homme pour mener une entreprise difficile. Pour moi, Boulon, c'est un genre de Churchill.

J'ai les larmes aux yeux.

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Du coup, on le voit à partir de quand sur Gaming Live ?  ::ninja::

----------


## croustibatte

Merci M.Boulon pour tous ces articles et tests de jeux, pour cette verve si improbable. Bon courage pour la suite de vos aventures à la découverte du vrai monde du travail!


Bisou

----------


## Anonyme32145

> En fait je suis vraiment triste. Boulon était beaucoup plus qu'un journaliste spécialisé en jeu vidéo et sa personnalité à l'évidence riche et multiforme bouillonnait à chaque page ou presque du magazine. Comme pour Gringo avant lui, j'ai une véritable affection pour ce monsieur que je ne connais, bien sûr, pas.  Mais il s'est donné, dans chaque numéro, beaucoup plus que pour un simple métier et je respecte et comprends qu'il puisse être fatigué de ce dévouement.
> 
> J'avoue avoir un peu peur de l'évolution du magazine à présent car on ne rencontre sans doute pas souvent un tel homme pour mener une entreprise difficile. Pour moi, Boulon, c'est un genre de Churchill.
> 
> J'ai les larmes aux yeux.


Je souscris totalement aux propos.  
Sauf les larmes aux yeux, parce que bon, je suis un bonhomme. "J'pleure pas, j'transpire des yeux."

----------


## Pierronamix

> En fait je suis vraiment triste. Boulon était beaucoup plus qu'un journaliste spécialisé en jeu vidéo et sa personnalité à l'évidence riche et multiforme bouillonnait à chaque page ou presque du magazine. Comme pour Gringo avant lui, j'ai une véritable affection pour ce monsieur que je ne connais, bien sûr, pas.  Mais il s'est donné, dans chaque numéro, beaucoup plus que pour un simple métier et je respecte et comprends qu'il puisse être fatigué de ce dévouement.
> 
> J'avoue avoir un peu peur de l'évolution du magazine à présent car on ne rencontre sans doute pas souvent un tel homme pour mener une entreprise difficile. Pour moi, Boulon, c'est un genre de Churchill.
> 
> J'ai les larmes aux yeux.

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai les larmes aux yeux.




Le drame dans vos vies les mecs. Eh, c'est un magazine, ça va continuer de paraitre, le mec il est pas mort, hein..

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Le drame dans vos vies les mecs. Eh, c'est un magazine, ça va continuer de paraitre, le mec il est pas mort, hein..


On peut être ému de quelque chose qui est pas un drame dans nos vies hein. T'as jamais vu quelqu'un pleurer à un pot de départ ?  :tired:

----------


## L0ur5



----------


## Anon26492

> Le drame dans vos vies les mecs. Eh, c'est un magazine, ça va continuer de paraitre, le mec il est pas mort, hein..


Justement, et si ?

De moins en moins d'articles, et une démission opportune ?
HASARD ?
Je ne crois pas.

Boulon is dead. Il a été remplacé par un sosie. L'analyse des couv' des dix derniers CPC livrera des indices indubitables !

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

> https://classandtrashshow.files.word...05/overit1.gif
> 
> Le drame dans vos vies les mecs. Eh, c'est un magazine, ça va continuer de paraitre, le mec il est pas mort, hein..


Il a pas un cancer de l’œsophage ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour moi, Boulon, c'est un genre de Churchill.


La gueule des gamins si les textes de Boulon sont enseignés à l’école  :^_^:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Merci O.Boulon pour ces années à lire ta prose.

----------


## znokiss

> On peut être ému de quelque chose qui est pas un drame dans nos vies hein. T'as jamais vu quelqu'un pleurer à un pot de départ ?


J'en ai pas fait beaucoup des pots de départ, donc non. Moi aussi j'aimais bien les tests de Bouboule. C'est juste qu'en lisant le post, plus haut, on dirait une oraison funèbre. 

Mais loin de moi l'idée de me moquer. Chacun réagit comme il veut/peut. 
Après, je réagis juste aux réactions, s'tou.

----------


## Anon26492

Attendez qu'il annonce qu'il rejoint Gameblog.

----------


## cooly08

> Attendez qu'il annonce qu'il rejoint Gameblog.


 :^_^: 



Sinon je ne suis pas le seul à faire le rapprochement avec Choca.  ::P: 




> RT @OBoulon: .@fdeglain @Akwartz c'est une bonne idée ça. Un qui dépiaute le jeu au niveau moléculaire, l'autre qui raconte ce qu'il aimerait que ça soit

----------


## Aulren

C'est qui O.Boulon ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Attendez qu'il annonce qu'il rejoint Gameblog.


Il faudrait qu’il achète des chemises à carreaux, les bonnes lunettes et abandonne son esprit critique à la porte avec sa dignité. Ça fait beaucoup  ::siffle::

----------


## Anon26492

> C'est qui O.Boulon ?


Une contrepèterie pornographique.

Inb4 RDJ.

----------


## zarma

> On peut être ému de quelque chose qui est pas un drame dans nos vies hein. T'as jamais vu quelqu'un pleurer à un pot de départ ?


Je t'avoue que j'ai toujours trouvé ça un peu ridicule. 
Pourtant j'en ai enchaîné des pots de départ.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Je t'avoue que j'ai toujours trouvé ça un peu ridicule. 
> Pourtant j'en ai enchaîné des pots de départ.


Oui mais ça c'est parce qu'ils partaient à cause de toi  :tired:

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ce n'est pas possible.  ::O: 
Je viens de me réveiller dans un univers parallèle démoniaque.  ::O:

----------


## Haraban

> Pour moi, Boulon, c'est un genre de Churchill.


Que... Quoi ?  ::XD::

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ce n'est pas possible. 
> Je viens de me réveiller dans un univers parallèle démoniaque.


Yep ! Ton pire cauchemar, le communisme a perdu, Boulon est parti et Rosa Luxembourg n'a jamais couché avec toi.

----------


## Anon26492

> Yep ! Ton pire cauchemar, le communisme a perdu, Boulon est parti et Rosa Luxembourg n'a jamais couchée avec toi.


Dibs.

----------


## Argelle

Merci Monsieur Boulon pour vos articles.
Je propose un grand rassemblement au 14 rue Soleillet, en remplaçant les fleurs par des kebabs en plastique.

----------


## znokiss

> Yep ! Ton pire cauchemar, le communisme a perdu, Boulon est parti et Rosa Luxembourg n'a jamais couché avec toi.


Et Scie n'a plus de lose à poster.

----------


## Anon26492

Sans compter que Stalker : Shadows of three mile island n'est jamais sorti.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ni même STALKER : Shadows of Fukushima.

---------- Post added at 15h24 ---------- Previous post was at 15h23 ----------

Enfin Messieurs, je vous invite à revenir sur l’essentiel qui nous rassemble ici : O. Boulon.

----------


## Phenixy

Merci pour tout, c'était pas mal.





A bientôt pour d'autres jeux, plus interdits.  :;):

----------


## Arkane Derian

Y a rien d'étonnant à ce départ. On a tous vu qu'il n'était plus le même depuis la mort de Tornadou.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais les tests live de CoD sur Twitter c'était un grand moment  :^_^:

----------


## Phenixy

Du coup ils organisent une Battle Royale dans Montargis entre les rédacteurs pour désigner le nouveau rédac'chef?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Du coup ils organisent une Battle Royale dans Montargis entre les rédacteurs pour désigner le nouveau rédac'chef?


Ouais ! C'est à qui accepte de ne pas être payé le plus longtemps.

----------


## malmoutt3

Je l'ai su, dés que Kenshironéo a disparu des pages de nos forums, une Boulonnade de mauvais goût se tramait.
Et mon gros nez ne me trompe jamais.

Alors au revoir Boulon, adieu même et bon vent, tu étais tout à mes yeux...
Je t'ai aimé, je n'existais même pas pour toi, et lorsque tu as découvert ma maigre existence, j'ai commencé à avoir ma boite mp remplie de tes gentilles attentions...
Des avertissements qu'on appelle ça, pour moi c'était des caresses que Dieu soufflait sur mon torse imberbe.

C'était le bon temps de l'insouciance, ou je buvais tes paroles qui m'ont aidé à devenir un homme, aux goûts sûrs et pleins de finesses.
Car tes articles objectifs, remplis de compassion et tellement plein de drôlitude, m'ont toujours touchés au plus profond de mon être, faisant trembler mon esprit critique.
Les yeux brillants d'envie je bavais devant ta réussite affichée aux yeux de tous, tes articles en première page, trônant fièrement sur toute la couverture de Canardpc, dans le rayon au dessus des magazines de porno.

J'espère que tu trouveras dans ta prochaine vie professionnelle, un poste hiérarchique qui te permettra d'écraser la plèbe inculte qui tente d'exister à tes yeux en se prosternant devant toi, en les punissant de vivre, voir peut être même avec des sévices corporels, car c'est ainsi que tu aimes la vie, et c'est ainsi tu t'épanouis, tel le poulet louet dans la prairie verdoyante.

OB, deux syllabes qui raisonneront pour toujours dans ma vie, comme le OM originel du grand Prana qui nous entoure, tu es Omar, tu es Boulon, tu es... toi...  nous oserais-je...

Adieu ma lumière, je suis seul maintenant, seul face à moi même, sans  guide pour me montrer la voie, la vie m'apparaît absurde, cruelle et  insensée...

Tu étais si beau, tes articles si forts... l'émotion me submerge tu sais... 

Oh Omar, je te dédie ce morceau qui semble avoir été écrit pour toi, il parle d'Amour, d'Absolu, il parle de galets et de nudité.






Tu t'envoleras du même quai...

Je t'aime

----------


## Anaal Nathrakh

J'ai ri. Merci  ::):

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Ouais ! C'est à qui accepte de ne pas être payé le plus longtemps.


Oh, Raphi revient ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

On sait tous que Boulon aura lutté jusqu'au bout pour faire revenir le topic du coeur.

Et par dégoût, fatigué et abattu, il finit par quitter le navire.

Et un Boulon qui saute dans la flotte, je vous laisse imaginer le tsunami qui suit  :Emo:

----------


## kwalar

Quand la machine à laver en chie il faut enlever un peu de linge sale.

----------


## kenny

::cry:: 

Tu nous abandonnes
Pauvres lapins délaissés
Haiku de gogol

----------


## Yuccaman

> On peut être ému de quelque chose qui est pas un drame dans nos vies hein. T'as jamais vu quelqu'un pleurer à un pot de départ ?


Si mais c'était parceqqu'il n'y avait plus de punch coco. 




> Merci pour tout, c'était pas mal.


Voila, la formule parfaite.

----------


## keulz



----------


## IrishCarBomb

Adieu l'ami j't'aimais bien. ::cry:: 

---------- Post added at 16h49 ---------- Previous post was at 16h44 ----------




> Pour moi, Boulon, c'est un genre de Churchill.


Pour moi c'est un peu l'œuvre d'art totale que visait Wagner à Beyrouth. :Emo:

----------


## Aosia

Tu es l'un des nôtres maintenant.  ::trollface::

----------


## Epikoienkore

Bon vent Omar et merci pour le bon temps !  :;):

----------


## Zebb

Tu nous manqueras à tous Boulon... Bon vent pour tes nouvelles aventures! 

Nous n'oublierons pas non plus tes contributions aux pires couvertures de CPC.  :Emo: 

(c'était bien lui le responsable des couvertures des Sims 3 non ?)

----------


## FrousT

L'avenir est tout tracé mes amis !!

----------


## Traum

Ce fut un honneur.















Adieu.

----------


## PeterKmad

Incidemment, cela arrive pile au moment où je fais une croix sur les jeux-vidéos pour consacrer plus de temps à la lecture. C'est un signe que j'ai fait le bon choix.

----------


## Djal

C'est pas toi qui pars, c'est nous qui te jetons.

----------


## Silenius

Bah il va rejoindre le Dr Chocapic pour fonder le club des hommes à la musculature imposante et à la plume consistante. :;): 

Qui pour reprendre le flambeau des Rpgs sur le Canard?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Allez, pressez F pour payer vos respects.

Maintenant.

----------


## Phenixy

F.



.

----------


## JuBoK

Yo Boulon

Merci de m'avoir distribué un numéro échantillon de CPC à l'époque du Festival du Jeu Vidéo à Montreuil, j'ai jamais décroché  ::):  

Bonne réussite pour la suite !

----------


## picturapoesis

C'est trop pour moi. J'aurais du prendre la pillule rouge.

----------


## vectra

Les interventions sur le fofo, c'était pas toujours ça.
Par contre, le journal sans Boulon, ça, ça va vraiment me faire bizarre.

Souquez ferme les jeunots, y faudra du level pour reprendre au même niveau.

----------


## Anon26492

Qui va se taper le test de Age of Decadence du coup ?  :Emo:

----------


## Ashraam

Bonne continuation à toi, et un grand merci pour ta plume et ton professionnalisme !

/rêve d'un monde parfait ou Omar Boulon et Choca pourraient créer un mag ^^

----------


## Flipmode

Mais du coup quel team esport le recrute ?

----------


## skunkfunk

Ah, Boulon !   ::cry:: 

CanardPC a été une occupation assez malsaine mais finalement plaisante pendant mes années étudiante, et en grande partie grâce à  deux personnes :
- El Gringo et ses peluches-bananes japonaises en érection. Je n'ai jamais croisé ce type de ma vie, et pourtant, c'est mon image d'Épinal du polydépendant rigolo et affable.

- Boulon, la personnification journalistique du "je mets les pieds ou je veux", avec ses chroniques hallucinées "chaussettes/10", sa violence assumée, sa passion larvée pour le gangsta rap yo-dawg, la gomina et les compléments alimentaires. Lui était mon psychobilly schizophrène culturiste préféré !

Une page Se tourne ! Bon vent, Omar Boulon ! Que ta carrière soit longue et fructueuse ! Mais je ne me fais pas de souci pour ça : un gabarit de ce genre se fait facilement une place. À coup de pogne.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

En fait Boulon passe à autre chose et cherche à vous faire comprendre qu'il serait temps de faire pareil.
Genre
Faut grandir les ptits loulous, les JV c'est de d'la merde.

ça ne m'étonnerai guère de lui.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Mais du coup quel team esport le recrute ?


Une nouvelle : Steroïd Gaming

----------


## Diwydiant

Princesse Boulon   ::wub::

----------


## ian0delond



----------


## Psk

Bonne continuation Omar !

Pour ton futur professionnel, je te conseille : jardinier, spécialiste du PMU, gangster robin des bois homosexuel, ou encore star de cinéma.

----------


## Mr.Ike

De mon côté un double remerciement pour Boulon: 

-Côté magazine, parce qu'il m'a fait découvrir des jeux auxquels je n'aurais jamais joué sans ses articles. Même ces dernières années où j'ai pratiquement arrêté de jouer, ses textes était un pêché mignon car il était le meilleur dans le mag pour retranscrire les émotions ressenties par un joueur. 

-Côté forum surtout. Quand je suis arrivé sur le fofo j'étais un ado de 15 ans, et c'était en plein pendant la période où Boulon modérait. J'ai longtemps eu une peur bleue de me prendre une humiliation publique comme il savait bien les faire. Donc je me dis que si aujourd'hui je ne suis pas complètement teubé dans mon usage d'Internet c'est aussi grâce à lui. 

Bonne continuation !  ::):

----------


## Nyrius

> J'ai connu CPC à l'époque où Boulon, Gringo et Threanor écrivaient l'intégralité du magazine à eux trois, et j'avais accroché directement. Une page s'est définitivement tournée dans mon petit cœur (même si j'aime toujours autant le mag). .


Pareille,  j'ai connu cette belle époque. avec aussi EL gringo peut après. 
Une page ce tourne, je sais pas si je continuerai a acheter Canard PC.

----------


## Flad

Tchao l'artiste :

----------


## Ckao

Bon vent pour la suite, en espérant que tu trouves autant de plaisir dans ta nouvelle occupation que tu en as eu pendant ces années à la rédac.
Personne n'est irremplaçable nulle part, mais certains départ laissent plus de vide que d'autres. Je pense que la rédac aura une bonne gueule de bois après les fêtes de fin d'année, mais j'imagine que ton départ est déjà préparé depuis un moment.

Depuis que je lis CPC l'équipe change régulièrement (Bob Arctor, Tarace, Gringo, Thréanor, vous étiez géniaux...) mais le magazine reste un mètre étalon du genre. Bon, faut dire que la concurrence papier se fait moins nombreuse. Je vais continuer à acheter le mag bien sûr, mais ses tests partisans et horriblement subjectifs me manqueront quand même.

Au plaisir d'avoir de tes nouvelles un de ces jours, profite bien de tes vacances.

----------


## Diwydiant

> J'ai connu CPC à l'époque où Boulon, Gringo et Threanor écrivaient l'intégralité du magazine à eux trois, et j'avais accroché directement. Une page s'est définitivement tournée dans mon petit cœur (même si j'aime toujours autant le mag).


Boulon  :Emo: 

Gringo  :Emo:  

Boulon   :Emo: 

Threanor et sa toxoplasmose   :Emo: 

Boulon  :Emo: 

Rabot  :Emo: 

Boulon  :Emo:  (il en prend de la place)

----------


## Anonyme2016

Et oui le mag évolue. encore et toujours.

J'ai moi aussi connu la grande époque, les divers changemnts plus ou moins importants, plus ou moins a mon gout (l'encart console  :Gerbe: , les differents papiers de Kalash  ::wub:: ...). Ce départ est certes un gros tournant, mais ça ne m'empèchera pas d'acheter le mag. L'esprit était déjà là avant Boulon à l'époque Joystick, l'esprit restera le même après.


Merci gros.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Ok, donc mon avenir en tant qu'Elisabeth Tessier est hyper compromis.
En effet, pas plus tard qu'il y a 1 mois, j'écrivais ça (en haut de page) :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/93...d%C3%A9o/page2

_ Boulon en rédac' chef, je n'imagine  même pas quelqu'un d'autre,_ 

Et Khan se foutait de ma gueule avec son gif juste en dessous de mon message.

Je comprends pourquoi maintenant...

Punaise ça fait suer quand même, parce que j'appréciais vraiment le mag' avec Boulon en rédac chef, ses tests improbables, ses coups de gueules, et sa caricature de Couly.

Plein de bonnes choses dans ce que tu feras en tout cas. Si c'est un magazine, j'achète direct le premier numéro en tout cas

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci d'avoir tant apporté au mag, et surtout durant cette période sans testeur où c'est presque devenu BoulonPC, et j'espère qu'on aura des nouvelles.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Comment ça doit lui péter les noix l'existence de ce topic en fait, j'adore  ::): .

----------


## KiwiX

Le seul douchebag qui savait imposer le Respect ici. Même si je n'achète plus CPC depuis longtemps maintenant (j'ai grandi - un peu), je savais que CPC était bien fréquenté. 

Je te souhaite bon vent. Force et Honneur, Respect et Robustesse.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Au revoir Monsieur Boulon. Merci pour toutes ces années de bons et loyaux services au sein de CanardPC.

 ::'(: 

Et vive les saucisses !

----------


## RicHoret

Mince pour moi la nouvelle c'est que tu étais encore à CanardPC ?
Bref je reviens des morts pour te dire que mon doublon Raoul ADroite et moi même te souhaitons bonne route, et que j’espère te voir prochainement sur Gameblog pour serrer la vis. (rires enregistrés). Bon je retourne dans mon cercueil.

----------


## ERISS

Diffracté entre honnête et poète. Merci pour ta retranscription.

----------


## Seboss



----------


## Nacodaco

Tout ça à cause du rachat par Melty !  ::ninja:: 

Putain  ::'(:

----------


## soocrian

Bonne chance Monsieur, vous étiez la meilleure plume du magazine.

----------


## toms712

salopard de Boulon!!!
Tu m'en auras fait acheter, des merdes!! Certaines que j'ai au final graves kiffées, d'autres dont je me serais bien passé...
Tu m'en auras fait acheter des jeux classes (oui les 60h sur vegas c'est ta faute, sans toi j'aurais même pas fait l'effort de regarder les tests après le fallout 3 qui m'avait pas plût).
Bien avant tout ça, tu m'auras fait m'abonner à cpc!!! (bon... toi et l'idiot de pote qui a déménagé à 6000km et qui a pas gardé son abonnement... tout ça pour que moi aussi, 6000km + loin, je le continue.. Merci pour la version numérique au passage)
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon
Et comment on fait pour continuer à lire tes test alors? Tu en enverras de temps en temps en fait? C'est ça?? Hein? Dit? Hein? Hein?
Bon vent en tout cas  ::(:

----------


## Flad

Et dire qu'il est remplacé par Julien Tellouck.

----------


## Higgins

Bonne continuation, et tâche de te trouver un vrai travail cette fois-ci! Fainéant!

----------


## whiterabbit

Tu as pensé au vide que tu vas laisser dans son cœur ?

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Omar Boulon @OBoulon  ·  11 h il y a 11 heures
> 
> Mon pot de départ sera dispo en direct sur la webcam de la rédac. Tous les profits des abonnements premiums du mois me seront reversés. Genius #fuckPoleEmploi

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Comment ça doit lui péter les noix l'existence de ce topic en fait, j'adore .


Juste retour des choses après les bans et engueulades  qu'il nous a fait subir  :tired:

----------


## Ze_F

A bientôt sous de nouveaux cieux camarade.

You'll be missed.

----------


## Ymnargue

Poste moins, poste mieux. A la revoyure !

----------


## FD_00

J'm'en fout, dans ma tête tu as toujours été "le nouveau la qui rejoint la bande a Joystick".

----------


## Chaussette

> (Bob Arctor, Tarace, Gringo, Thréanor, vous étiez géniaux...)


 ::wub:: 

Dites, quelques personnes savent ce qu'est devenu Captain Tarace ?  ::o:

----------


## Frypolar

C'est pas lui qui avait démarré une boîte de moto-taxis ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Il me semble bien.

Edit : http://www.canardpc.com/news-35011-c..._rabaisse.html

----------


## Triz'

Dites, j'suis sans dout parano, mais cette annonce ne serait-elle pas un moyen de nous détourner notre attention du topic du cœur ?  :tired: 







Merde, Boulon quoi ! *LE*. Boulon...  :Emo:

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Merci Boulon! (pour le journal, pas les posts du forum huhu)

----------


## LaVaBo

C'est triste qu'Omar Boulon s'en aille, mais de là à dire que CPC c'est fini, j'arrête mon abonnement je sais pas quoi, euh. C'est plein de mépris pour les autres rédacteurs, qui ne méritent pas, et ça rappelle tellement le classique "c'est fini là, dans 3 mois ils sont morts".

Le transfert de compétence a bien fonctionné, les nouveaux arrivants, plus si nouveaux pour la plupart, qui tentaient parfois de "faire du CPC" dans leurs premiers articles, ont maintenant leur style, leur personnalité, et personnellement, qui que soit le prochain rédac' chef, je serai toujours content de lire LFS, Maria Kalash ou les autres. Même Pipomantis et Netsabes, alors qu'ils s'incrustent partout dans les previews PC  ::rolleyes:: 

Boulon a un style inimitable, mais c'est tant mieux, parce que plusieurs Boulon, ça doit finir par user (y compris les lecteurs, qui pourtant ne risquent pas de prendre une canette ou un postillon de kebab sur la gueule).

Le Roi Boulon est parti, vive le Roi CPC.

----------


## znokiss

> C'est triste qu'Omar Boulon s'en aille, mais de là à dire que CPC c'est fini, j'arrête mon abonnement je sais pas quoi, euh. C'est plein de mépris pour les autres rédacteurs, qui ne méritent pas, et ça rappelle tellement le classique "c'est fini là, dans 3 mois ils sont morts".
> 
> Le transfert de compétence a bien fonctionné, les nouveaux arrivants, plus si nouveaux pour la plupart, qui tentaient parfois de "faire du CPC" dans leurs premiers articles, ont maintenant leur style, leur personnalité, et personnellement, qui que soit le prochain rédac' chef, je serai toujours content de lire LFS, Maria Kalash ou les autres. Même Pipomantis et Netsabes, alors qu'ils s'incrustent partout dans les previews PC


 Putain yes.

----------


## Bobbin

Au revoir Omar 

Merci de m'avoir fait acheter Alpha Protocol, je sais toujours pas si j'ai bien aimé ce jeu 

En même temps on savait tous comment ça allait finir, c'est un peu ta nature après tout  :Emo: 



Bon vent

----------


## Ruvon

Merci pour m'avoir fait redécouvrir le plaisir de tests débiles.

Après la fin de Joystick, dont je lisais les tests débiles depuis 1993, j'ai connu une traversée du désert de la presse vidéo ludique (j'avais pas internet  ::ninja::  ) de plusieurs années durant laquelle j'ignorais l'existence de Canard PC.

Et un jour, par hasard, par erreur, je suis tombé sur CPC, et...  ::wub:: 

Bon t'es pas le seul responsable, mais quand même. Tes tests étaient bien débiles.

Bref, bon vent, amuse-toi bien, et donne des nouvelles !



Spoiler Alert! 


 Et viens mater la finale du Koh Lanta sur twitch

  ::ninja::

----------


## Aghora

Mais si O. Boulon se barre de la rédaction, ça veut dire qu'il peut redevenir modo  ::lol::  !

----------


## Peysh

Merci pour toutes ces années Boulon.

Je n'ai jamais su si tu avais vraiment fait de la taule avant d'arriver chez Cpc, mais ta violence, ta transcendance du mauvais gout, et ta prose qui m'ont accompagnés durant 10 ans dans le metro, puis sur le scooter, puis à l'hosto, sont assez fortes pour que je verse ma larme.

remember les test les plus débiles et les moins objectifs du monde : HL2, Stalker, Les Sims3,  pour ne citer que ceux qui ont marqué chacun un changement d'ère géologique dans le journalisme vidéoludique. Souvent imité par la suite, jamais égalé.

bonne chance, et donne nous des nouvelles, je suis sur que tes compétences peuvent être mises en valeur mais je suis quand même curieux de savoir dans quel domaine  ::P: 

ps : tu devrais continuer dans la presse comme rédac chef d'un grand quotidien national.

----------


## scriba

Bon ben ça fait un choc, en tant que vieux lecteur de CPC (j'ai commencé au moment de la sortie de RTW) je me souviens de son arrivée à CPC, ses premiers articles et toute la suite, hésite pas à donner des nouvelles de temps en temps !  :;):

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Je n'ai jamais su si tu avais vraiment fait de la taule avant d'arriver chez Cpc


Pour ce que ça vaut, concernant la rétrospective de CPC, Boulon avait écrit à ce sujet : "tout est vrai".
:instantcloser:

----------


## Roland Flure

> Mais si O. Boulon se barre de la rédaction, ça veut dire qu'il peut redevenir modo  !


 :Bave:

----------


## kilfou

3 ans et demi de retard.  :^_^:

----------


## zBum

Ça fait un petit quelque chose quand même.
J'aimais bien ses goûts. 
C'étaient les mêmes que les miens.
Donc j'aimais bien.
Voilà.


Au passage, merci pour New Vegas, Alpha Protocol et Call of Pripyat. Et pour tes live-tweets des tests de Call of Duty, de l'Eurovision et des confs de l'E3. Les internets en tremblent encore.

----------


## Dis Camion

> C'est triste qu'Omar Boulon s'en aille, mais de là à dire que CPC c'est fini, j'arrête mon abonnement je sais pas quoi, euh. C'est plein de mépris pour les autres rédacteurs, qui ne méritent pas, et ça rappelle tellement le classique "c'est fini là, dans 3 mois ils sont morts".
> 
> Le transfert de compétence a bien fonctionné, les nouveaux arrivants, plus si nouveaux pour la plupart, qui tentaient parfois de "faire du CPC" dans leurs premiers articles, ont maintenant leur style, leur personnalité, et personnellement, qui que soit le prochain rédac' chef, je serai toujours content de lire LFS, Maria Kalash ou les autres. Même Pipomantis et Netsabes, alors qu'ils s'incrustent partout dans les previews PC 
> 
> Boulon a un style inimitable, mais c'est tant mieux, parce que plusieurs Boulon, ça doit finir par user (y compris les lecteurs, qui pourtant ne risquent pas de prendre une canette ou un postillon de kebab sur la gueule).
> 
> Le Roi Boulon est parti, vive le Roi CPC.


Pas mieux.
Si j'aimais effectivement la prose de Sieur Boulon, la plupart des autres rédacteurs (je ne citerai pas de nom) ne sont pas en reste. Je ne suis pas un lecteur de longue date (4 ans seulement), et lorsque j'ai commencé à lire le mag, et ce qui m'a fait rester, c'est moins la qualité de la rédaction que la diversité des profils et des approches dans les articles.
De mon point de vue, trop de Boulon tue le Boulon. S'il brillait, c'est aussi car il y avait d'éminents collègues qui savaient prendre son (contre)pied.

Je ne peux pas dire que je suis triste, je peux pas dire non plus que ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre; en revanche, ce que je peux dire, c'est que la relève est assurée, et c'est ça qui m'importe pour ce qui est de la lecture du magazine.

A bientôt Boulon, et bon vent  !

----------


## Anonyme1023

Omar Boulon,

La première fois que j'ai connu son existence, c'etait par une invitation MSN. Il m'a vu flooder le topic gamekult de City Of Heroes et m'a rajouté à l'arrache sur MSN en se présentant à sa façon "Salut, je suis Boulon de Canard PC".
Et moi j'étais en mode "C'est qui çui là ?", j'ai accouru dans les chiottes prendre le dernier Canard PC et j'y ai trouvé un de ses articles, si mes souvenirs sont bon, c'était une preview de Guild Wars qu'il avait fait. A l'époque il était jeune, venait sans doute de rejoindre la rédac... 2005 quoi.

Il voulait que je lui fasse parcourir un peu les trucs de City Of Heroes, que je le PL, lui montre les divers endroits et options que proposait le jeu. Il semblait avoir peu de temps et faire le tour d'un MMO seul avec un petit perso bas level c'est pas la meilleure vision du jeu.

Je pense qu'après ça, il a regretté son choix de faire appel à moi pour un test  ::ninja:: 

J'ai aussi des MP de ce jeune homme à une époque qui étaient particulièrement mauvaise (autrement appelé : l'adolescence  ::ninja:: ) sur CPC ou il m'a offert sa vision des choses. Bref.

Ce bonhomme restera un très bon souvenir pour moi et j'espère vraiment que la suite sera bonne pour lui.

Bonne Route mec.

----------


## Thezis

> Sa lettre de motivation.
> 
> Sa lettre d'adieu.


Excellentes, elles m'ont arraché de francs éclats de rire (au boulot, ça fait sérieux, mais bon quelle idée de lire CanardPc forum au boulot) et résument excellemment la plume de Boulon, la douce (?) folie qui traversait ses articles. Bravo pour ces hectolitres d'encre imbibés de fiel inventif et de décalage de la réalité.




> Depuis que je lis CPC l'équipe change régulièrement  (Bob Arctor, Tarace, Gringo, Thréanor, vous étiez géniaux...)


Mais que sont-ils devenus ?!?

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL



----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Mais que sont-ils devenus ?!?


Bob, je sais pas.
Tarace fait du taxi moto.
Gringo a disparu.
Thréanor vit aux US.
Vous êtes géniaux, pas de nouvelles.

----------


## Aghora

> 3 ans et demi de retard.


 :^_^:  C'est précisément à ça que je pensais.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Salut mec, 

Merci pour ta prose 
Merci pour ces parties au tout début du serveur des idiots sur CS / TF2
Merci pour tes interventions sur le forum
Merci pour tes conneries
Merci pour ta personne

Bon courage pour la suite "batard".

----------


## Nonok

Boulon, une légende de la street life : un vrai thug.

Il m'a remis dans le droit chemin à coup de points dans les dents quand j'étais un peu trop taquin sur le forum. Y compris le -200 points pour mon avatar de banane taillée en forme de pénis qui a ensuite été retiré.

Enfin ça et l'enseignement de la meilleure technique de streetfight avec une chaine de vélo contre la police : la lâcher et partir en courant.

J'ajouterais la belle époque de mes news sur CPC où j'ai pris des coups de boule à chaque article, c'était bien fendard de négocier mon point de vue avec toi en MP. 

Farewell !

----------


## LaVaBo

http://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndrome_de_Stockholm

----------


## Goji

Petite rétrospective des œuvres que O. Boulon m'aura inspiré.

Adiboulon (2007)



Omaribo (2007)



Boulzie (2008)



Merci Omar, j'espère que tu as toujours mon tupperware.

----------


## Ckao

L'arrivée de Boulon à CPC a été une excellente chose, vraiment, mais son départ sera je l'espère un coup de boost pour les autres rédacteurs. 

OB a une personnalité si forte, en tout cas du point de vue du lecteur, qu'il phagocytait peut-être l'espace et la créativité des autres rédacteurs au point de pouvoir passer lui-même pour "l'esprit CPC", le grand gourou de la rédac (que ce soit intentionnel ou non d'ailleurs).
Si la plume emblématique du mag (avec Ackboo dans un autre registre) s'en va vers de nouveaux horizons je compte sur les autres pour se surpasser et continuer à nous faire acheter CPC pour leur prose.

----------


## Argha

Boulon, ce serait pas celui qui a mit un 10/10 à Farcry 3 ?

----------


## Ckao

C'est LFS qui a fait le test non?

----------


## Elian

Ha bah putain. 


Adieu, sale ket.

----------


## Yshuya

Ah putin, c'était une vanne qui n'en était plus une qui est devenu réalité.

Bon vent à toi en espérant pouvoir te relire peut être un jour !

----------


## Achille

Adieu Boulon, le Numero Zero.

http://www.listesdemots.fr/f/b/6/mot...santboulon.htm

----------


## Chocolouf

Ciao l'artiste !

----------


## zBum

> Boulon, ce serait pas celui qui a mit un 10/10 à Farcry 3 ?
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zkpRJdnDCV.../akb48+gif.gif


Nan, c'est Sebum.

----------


## Anon26492

La grande nouvelle, c'est qu'on va peut-être avoir Sebum rédac'chef.

Désormais tous les jeux seront testés sous l'angle du néo-dadaïsme pré-futuriste russe, validés par l'OULIDE (l'ouvroir de littératest débile) et impérativement en pentamètres iambiques. L'équipe devra porter des chemises à jabot et la cafet' de CPC sera renommée Le café des deux mégots. Les saucisses de Morteau frites dans l'huile de canard laisseront place aux Teriyaki de deux poissons à la sauce gribiche.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Le voila le vrai topic du cœur ! le topic du cœur brisé


Voilà. ::'(: 

Je crois que ma première impression ça a été:
"Bon, c'est qui ce connard qui vient d'arriver dans le magazine et qui fait que des papiers agressifs où il passe plus de temps à dire du mal d'El Gringo que de parler du jeu".




> Je l'ai su, dés que Kenshironéo a disparu des pages de nos forums, une Boulonnade de mauvais goût se tramait.
> Et mon gros nez ne me trompe jamais.(...)


C'est avéré ? Je me suis toujours demandé qui pouvait être Kenshi mais comme je suis un gros naïf et que je prends tout premier degré, je me disais que c'était un vrai gens.

----------


## MrCalamar

Hello.

Je ne parle pas souvent, mais je voulais remercier M. Boulon pour tout ces excellents articles, qui m'ont parfois donné l'envie de rire ou de pleurer, ou, plus fréquemment, l'envie d'acheter un jeu alors qu'à la base ce dernier ne me tentait pas. 

D'un autre côté, c'était un peu prévisible, vu qu'il n'y avait aucun article signé de sa main ces dernières semaines, même parmi les FPS les plus en vue, alors qu'il s'était fait une spécialité des les ... "_déboulonner_"  ::): 

Ma foi, ça ne m'empêchera pas de me régaler des articles de ceux qui restent : après tout, un magazine est le condensé d'une flopée de talents divers, et le Canard est suffisamment garni pour cela. 

Bonne chance pour la suite, M. Boulon, en espérant, comme tant d'autres, avoir des nouvelles de temps en temps !

----------


## rackboy

J'hésitais à ma réabonner, mais avec cette nouvelle, j'y vais les yeux fermés!

----------


## Argelle

Je me suis enfin abonné, et paf, coïncidence ?, le lendemain, annonce du départ de Boulon. : histoire vraie :

----------


## Sydbarrret

Un ami qui siège au conseil d'administration de Presse Non Stop m'a révélé Que Mr Boulon toucherai une retraite chapeau de 40 millions de CurryWurst par an, A VIE !!
Ce scandale doit éclater au grand jour, et Mr Boulon de s'expliquer face à ses lecteurs, qui ne peuvent offrir à leurs enfants qu'une poignée de saucisses knack LIDL par mois à leurs enfants.
REPONDEZ MAINTENANT !

----------


## kikoro

> Un ami qui siège au conseil d'administration de Presse Non Stop m'a révélé Que Mr Boulon toucherai une retraite chapeau de 40 millions de CurryWurst par an, A VIE !!
> Ce scandale doit éclater au grand jour, et Mr Boulon de s'expliquer face à ses lecteurs, qui ne peuvent offrir à leurs enfants qu'une poignée de saucisses knack LIDL par mois à leurs enfants.
> REPONDEZ MAINTENANT !


Contact legorafi ils seront heureux de faire un deuxième article sur canard pc.  ::trollface::

----------


## justmoa

Parce que le temps passe et que les gens changent, et même si je vous lis depuis le premier numéro, je n'ai plus le temps de traîner sur ce forum depuis longtemps.
Mai là, pour ce départ, impossible de faire autrement que de repasser.
Bon sang Boulon, c'est clair que tes papiers vont nous manquer.
Bonne continuation !

----------


## eolan

Sans Boulon, j'en perds la tête.  ::ninja::

----------


## Elidjah

Mais bien sur, c'est au moment où Nabila est libérée que O.Boulon s'en va... Y'a anguille sous roche, j'vous l'dit.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un échange ? A quand le test des Sims par Nabila ?

----------


## Ckao

Des tests par Nabilla et CPC devient numéro 1 français de la presse papier  :Bave: 

Et là ils vont en vendre à la pelle, des comptes forum premiums  ::trollface::

----------


## corentintilde

Punaise, j'avais acheté cpc il y a une semaine, je l'ai parcouru 5 fois avant de le lire pour me rendre à l'évidence qu'il y avait pas un article de Boulon.
J'étais bien embêté tiens.

----------


## Super_Castor

OB se casse ? Nan ? vraiment ? La fin d'une époque, mais c'est bel et bon, qu'il dégage ce gros lourd place à la next' gen.

---------- Post added at 02h07 ---------- Previous post was at 01h53 ----------

(je tiens à préciser que je suis un fan inconditionnel de sa prose mais y se fait vieux le pauvre et y tourne en rond alors c'est tant mieux. adieu machin ! )

---------- Post added at 02h24 ---------- Previous post was at 02h07 ----------

Sinon j'ai une licence en Lettres modernes et un Master en jeux vidéos, j'écris des conneries aussi vite fait, si la place est chaude, mais j'en doute.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Maintenant on peut le dire, le rockabilly c'est vraiment un truc de vieux con.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Boulon qui part...



Mais je suis sûr que ça va bien se passer pour son nouvel emploi.

----------


## Higgins

> Sinon j'ai une licence en Lettres modernes et un Master en jeux vidéos, j'écris des conneries aussi vite fait, si la place est chaude, mais j'en doute.


Vil opportunisme de la pire espèce spotted!

----------


## Sydbarrret

https://fr.linkedin.com/pub/omar-boulon/5a/620/933, son CV est en ligne.

----------


## purEcontact

Pars pas boulon ! 
Ton départ va entrainer la chute de CanardPC au profit de PiponetsPC  :Emo: .

----------


## ERISS

> Un ami qui siège au conseil d'administration de Presse Non Stop m'a révélé Que Mr Boulon toucherai une retraite chapeau de 40 millions de CurryWurst par an, A VIE !!
> Ce scandale doit éclater au grand jour, et Mr Boulon de s'expliquer face à ses lecteurs, qui ne peuvent offrir à leurs enfants qu'une poignée de saucisses knack LIDL par mois à leurs enfants.
> REPONDEZ MAINTENANT !


Cet ami commun m'a aussi affirmé que si Boulon est retraité de CPC,
 c'est pour lancer le nouveau mag' de PresseNonStop:
"_Émorroïd, le mag' des goths debout_" !
 où il sera chef du personnel, se chargeant de garder la émo attitude à coups de poing sur les i, et la droiture au sein des rédacteurs/rédacteuses à coups de stylo-bit'.

----------


## Ngo Toumba

Euh... Mais... Euh... Je... Pas possible !!!

À qui vais-je pouvoir me fier pour choisir mes FPS maintenant ? C'est pas sérieux çà ! 
C'est interdit de partir comme ça après nous avoir si bien soigné, il y a des lois tout de même comme par exemple l'obligation de continuité de soin.

Peuf, peuf, bouh...

En même temps, perso, je change de route tous les cinq ans par envie d'autre chose alors je comprends. 

Bonne route et merci pour les tests !!!  :;):

----------


## madoxav

Est-ce qu'au moins on aura un encart PC dans le PipoSabes magazine?


Bon, les articles de Boulon étaient vraiment bien. Après, rien de mal à considérer qu'après 10 ans, "on a fait son temps".

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est quoi ces conneries, il part faire quoi le gros?

----------


## DirtyDivinity

Oh et puis zut, je pensais l'envoyer en MP, attendre patiemment car "O. Boulon a dépassé son quota de messages privés et ne peut donc etc." mais OK : ici.

Cher Président des bisous,
Oh bordel, vous partez. Alors c'était ça la perturbation que j'avais ressentie dans la Force.

Merci parce que, par exemple, vos tests de New Vegas et Call of Pripyat m'ont presque autant _touché_ et _emmené_ que New Vegas et Call of Pripyat.
Faut la dose de générosité et de courage pour oser se mouiller comme ça en parlant de JV. Votre conclusion du test de CoP :
http://www.canardpc.com/jeux-1520-s_...f_pripyat.html
C'est foutrement vivant. Je l'ai gardée à l'esprit. Il y a de la nourriture. Ce qu'offrent quelquefois les auteurs dont les écrits ne sont pas vains. Ce n'était qu'un exemple.

J'ai envie, là, de vous citer Botho Strauss - extrait de la réplique d'un personnage de metteur en scène (mon métier, et je suis aussi acteur). Dans ce passage, le personnage s'échine à diriger une jeune comédienne qui refuse de sortir de l'énergie en quantité, bref elle se protège, bien à l'abri du ridicule, du coup elle fait un truc plat, ennuyeux, et lui, en contrôlant de moins en moins sa colère : "BERG - [...]_Voilà, en un mot, ce qui nous sépare, nous autres sur la scène, des hommes semblables, dehors, dans le monde des Mac'_ (sic!) _: leur foutu manque de passion. Leur refoulement brutal de l'existence! Un jour ça les rendra fous de ne pas pouvoir être des comédiens, tous ces semblables, là-dehors, fous de rage de ne pas avoir accès à l'unique sortie, être comédiens, la dernière île habitée par des hommes, là où tu es à présent_ [...]" (Les Semblables).
Je ne sais pas du tout si vous avez travaillé sur scène. Peut-être pas. Evidemment il y a d'autres îles. Bon, après tout, le JV n'est-il pas un autre terrier de lapin blanc? Ah excusez-moi, apparemment... oui, voilà, on me dit dans l'oreillette que non. C'est un terrier de lapin rose. Où avais-je la tête?
Oh, et : bien sûr que le JV est un art, ho! La PREUVE : même la critique de JV est un art! La PREUVE : Omar Boulon.
Je plaisante. Mais vous êtes un artiste, ça, sûr. Peut-être même avec du génie, c'est pas impossible. Potentiel. Beaucoup de force en tout cas. Je sais pas où vous partez. Trouvez votre forme d'art.
(Et serai à nouveau parmi votre public ; comme vous n'aurez plus votre pseudo, je ne le saurai pas.)

Merci, et portez-vous bien.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Et merde.... L'Omar déborde.  ::cry::

----------


## Teocali

> Et merde.... L'Omar déborde.


Ah bon ? Il a pas changer de pantalon depuis qu'il a repris du poids ?

 ::ninja::  :pardonauxfamillestoussa:

----------


## alegria unknown

La fin d'une purée d'époque. See ya Bastard.

----------


## cooly08

> RT @OBoulon: J'ai un peu l'impression de vous avoir laissé en plan... Mais je vais essayer de ma faire pardonner avec un blog ou une saloperie comme ça.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Anon26492

T'aurais du citer celui où il avoue que c'est Cacao le responsable  ::trollface::

----------


## zifox

Son CV sur LinkedIn m'a bien fait marrer.  :^_^:

----------


## KabaK

Bon vent Boulon. Ce fut un plaisir de te lire dans CPC.
Je te souhaite du bonheur et de la réussite pour la suite de tes aventures.

PS : c'est bon maintenant tu peux le dire que tu va sortir un guide des kebabs de Paris avec Chocapic.

----------


## graki

Tout fout le camp ...


Bon vent Boulon.

----------


## Belhoriann

Bon ça ne va pas m'empêcher de passer un bon Noël, mais ça fait quand même tout drôle cette nouvelle  :Emo: 

Alors, Omar-ci beaucoup pour tes papiers si personnels et tes notes collectors.

Au revoir Boulon.

----------


## Nickocko

A pluch Boulon.
Et les ostéos pour les bébés (parce qu'après le mariage, ça risque de t'arriver), même combat que pour les ostéos pour le moindre pet de travers. J't'aurais préviendu.
Bises.
 :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> bébés (parce qu'après le mariage, ça risque de t'arriver)


J'ai peur qu'un Boulon junior + un Boulon sénior ne déclenche l'apocalypse...

----------


## SuicideSnake

C'est triste de voir les gens partir  :Emo: 

Enfin, peut-être que Jeuxvideo.com va le récupérer pour faire des streams, ils aiment bien récupérer les gens qui partent  ::ninja::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> J'ai peur qu'un Boulon junior + un Boulon sénior ne déclenche l'apocalypse...


Le sacerdoce de madame Boulon surtout.  ::cry::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> T'aurais du citer celui où il avoue que c'est Cacao le responsable


Je veux un sous-titre "Le Déboulonneur".
Je commence à chercher un nouvel avatar avec un héros d'actionner des années 80.

----------


## Kimihiro

Bisous Boulon, c'était sympa.

----------


## Legnou

Ciao l'artiste bon courage pour la suite.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

J'ai jamais pu sacquer le Rockabilly.

Salut l'artiste!

----------


## Djal

Un bien bel hommage  ::cry::

----------


## Grestok

l'a tuer


Bisous !

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Merde, je viens de découvrir ça dans le dernier CPC. Alors là c'est sûr je me désabonne ! :drapeaubreton: 

Bon en vrai j'ai jamais pu le blairer vu comment il se la pétait et à quel point la notion d'humilité lui était parfaitement étrangère mais vu le talent du bonhomme il va laisser un grand gros vide.

Il avait indéniablement les qualités d'un rédac' chef. Il a mis la barre ( à mine ) assez haut, vous allez ramer chez canard PC pour retrouver un rédac' chef aussi charismatique.

Salut gros !  :B):

----------


## SeanRon

On peut lui envoyer des cadeaux d'adieu via la redac ?
J'hesite entre un t-shirt taille S et la méthode Dukan edition Pocket

----------


## Flad

> vous allez ramer chez canard PC pour retrouver un rédac' chef aussi charismatique.


Non c'est bon, ils en ont pris 2 pour le remplacer : le duo Julien et Julien (Tellouck et Chièze).

Il va devenir vivant le magazine :smile:

----------


## chipolata

Un boulon se barre est tout fou le camps.

----------


## Molina

Omar s'est barrer  :Emo:

----------


## cooly08

Il a dû revendre ses parts chez Canard PC.
Paraît que maintenant il a un habitat dans la même rue que Notch.

----------


## Laudric

Enfin!
Fini d'être  tenté de gâcher du pognon en voulant faire confiance à ses coups de coeur à la con!
Sauf Dishonored. 
L'âme de Garrett planait sur ce jeu, c'était le panard. 
Merci Boulon.

----------


## Argha

Même Google s'y met.

----------


## Flad

> Même Google s'y met.


 :^_^:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

:^_^:

----------


## Yuccaman

:^_^:

----------


## Edmond Edantes

J'ai lu à une époque Rock and folk et je suivais un journaleu (Philippe Leblond), ce type était complètement au diapason de ce qui me faisait vibrer et avait une sacrée plume. Il a sévit dans les années 80 et j'ai encore en tête ces papiers sur John Mellemcamp (qu'il m'a fait découvrir) ou bien les premiers albums solo de Ric Ocasek.
Le fond et la forme à la fois.

Boulon a eu ce type d'influence pour le jeu vidéo; je pense garder certains de ses papiers dans un bout de ma tête pour un petit moment: celui rédigé nu à 3h du mat dans la salle de bain.
Cette manière de situer l'écosystème dans lequel il se trouvait pour mieux calibrer ses états d'âme: relater une bouffe  avec son beau père (un steak bien sur) et enchaîner sur le jeu.
Le fond et la forme...Et une forte dose d' implication.

Bizarre je ne vois pas Boulon faire autre chose que du journalisme critique. Cette capacité à raisonner et à faire résonner ses tripes sur des choses, des gens , des événements... faut pas gâcher.

----------


## Sim's

Si tu reviens j'annule tout.

----------


## Big Foot

Dommage...

----------


## El_Morbach

Bon sang, j'arrive enfin à m'abonner à CPC depuis les antipodes sur Win 8 (courrier pas gérable) et voila-t'y pas que j'apprends que la machine CPC perd son boulon. 

Mais c'est ça, casse toi sale pourriture, ils manqueront à personne tes 15/10 et tes tests twitter sur Call of Duty, y'a plein d'écrous qui seront prêts à prendre ta place! Même s'ils ne seront pas capables d'imiter la série 22x14-e1980-9310CG...  ::cry::

----------


## LaVaBo

En retournant chez mes parents pour Noël, je suis retombé sur les premiers cpc que j'ai commencé à acheter chaque semaine, juste avant le passage au bimensuel. Fin 2006, Boulon publie une recette de muffin fourré au snickers. Il y a des stats sur le nombre de décès que ça a pu causer?

----------


## Nuigurumi

Omar Boulon... avec le temps, j'ai adoré le personnage (oui, c'est rare d'apprécier un rédacteur dès ses premiers tests). Les strips de Couly y sont pour beaucoup. D'ailleurs, celui qui m'a le plus marqué concerne OB : "pa pa pa"  ::'(: .

C'était le dernier des nouveaux rédacteurs avec El Gringo et Threanor. Une page se tourne pour moi aussi. Mais bon, la relève est déjà là et bien entourée  ::): 

Bonne continuation Monsieur Boulon !

----------


## anonyme1712

Omar Boulon, j'aimerais tant aimé lire ta review d'AoD v1. ::sad:: 
Tu ne pourrais pas attendre Friday?

----------


## alx

Ce matin sur le sol du quai de RER de ma banlieue moitié grise, moitié givrée, gisait un écrou rouillé*.
Je me suis dit que probablement son boulon lui manquait.

*véridique

----------


## Ethelka

Merci à vous, O.Boulon, pour vos avis éclairés (et très imagés).

----------


## pcaduque

Mr Boulon, je vous ai lu. Vous avez souhaité me faire part de votre départ, j’en suis pantelant ; sans doute avez-vous fait le tour de ce que vous avez à dire sur le jeu vidéo ; sans doute est-ce mieux ainsi, de quitter l’enfance, pour reprendre vos mots. Cette nouvelle, qui pour le moment m’attriste au plus haut point, je n’y vois nullement la fin de quelque chose : c’est le début, j’en suis sûr, de quelque chose de bien plus gros encore, car j’ai la certitude que l’on n’a pas fini de vous lire : vous avez bien trop d’appétit pour fermer votre gueule. C’est pourquoi aujourd’hui j’affirme sans doute possible qu’on aura vite de vos nouvelles, qu’on vous lira encore longtemps ; que tout ce qui mijotait jusqu’a présent dans vos écrits crève le papier graisseux de vos envies les plus gourmandes, qu’au plus profond de votre appétit sans limite naisse l’œuvre gargantuesque d’un nouveau Ronsard sous anabolisant, car il serait en effet dommage de ne gouter qu’aux jeux vidéo quand on a des ambitions aussi pantagruéliques que les vôtres. Pour continuer à nourrir la métaphore, j’espère que tel Gargantua vous trouverez votre Ponocrates, qui saura vous sortir de l’enfance fantasmée du testeur de jeu vidéo pour vivre des rêves d’adultes, aussi terrifiant que cela puisse sonner. J’y vois, personnellement, l’homme platonicien sortant de la Caverne en perfecto, chaine de vélo à la main. 

Mr Boulon je vous souhaite le meilleur, même si c’est le pire qui vous va le mieux ; je ne nourrirais pas le ciel d’imprécations supplémentaires, je ne me ferai point l’écho des pleurs de la populace effrayée par ce que votre départ pourrait avoir comme répercussion sur le journalisme en général. Je vous attendrai, sereinement, comme Pénélope attendant son bien aimé Ulysse à l’ombre d’un olivier, dans un futur que je ne saurais imaginer dépourvus de vos considérations glycémiques, de vos atermoiements protéinés, de tout cet univers fait d’intimidation, de puissance physique et d’étalage musculaire que vous avez su décrire merveilleusement, en dehors et à rebours d’un univers numérique de plus en plus dématérialisé que parfois vous avez su rendre métaphysique, voire pataphysique. Pardonnez-moi les gros Mots, les grands termes, mais je ne pouvais pas m’empêcher de vous laisser partir comme cela, sans vous signifier toute ma gratitude pour ces dix années de fascination gloutonne qui en disent autant sur Vous que sur Moi ; car même en journalisme il n’est pas d’écriture sans cœur, et que le vôtre, même mis à l’agonie par ces grasses artères a su plus que n’importe quel fier parangon de bien être dégouliner sur une décennie de publication bi-mensualisé à portée vidéo-ludique. Personne ne fera disparaitre l’homme derrière la Légende : si aujourd’hui Canard PC vends des encyclopédies et des tshirts, fait de la télévision et de la radio, et si aujourd’hui Canard PC est prêt à donner une plume aux pires plumitifs névrosés qui constituent cette anti-chambre du terrorisme littéraire que vous nommez Rédaction, c’est bien parce que vous seul jadis avez su faire régner la terreur dans les kiosques et imposer votre vision fière, ultra violente et vindicative d’une passion plus habituée jusqu’ici aux rats d’égouts pâlots et autres lâches protées glapissantes affolée devant la moindre incartade infligée à leur pantelant univers fictionnel (dont j’admets volontiers avoir fait partie) ; oui, MR Boulon, vous avez osé parlé d’art à des caniches, et de ces caniches aujourd’hui vous avez fait d’imposants molosses parcourant fièrement le monde la truffe levée bien haute, et ce je l’espère jusqu’au firmament du Monde (la truffe), car pour citer S. Royal, quelque chose s’est levé qui ne s’éteindra jamais, dusse t’on pour l’éternité subir les gribouillages mongoloïdes du funeste pipomantis. 

Alors Mr Boulon, de tout mon cœur et de toute mon âme, je ne vous dit pas au revoir, mais à bientôt. 

Votre dévoué,
Philippe Caduque.

----------


## alx

TL;DR

Mais le pseudo est sympa.

----------


## dalgwen

*clap clap* Bravo.



> TL;DR


Tu as fais la même chose devant le test de Stalker ? Mécréant !

----------


## alx

> Tu as fais la même chose devant le test de Stalker ? Mécréant !


Le texte sur Stalker ne me donnait pas l'impression d'être ampoulé pour le plaisir de l'ampoulage de mouches (et avait lui été bien relu par la secrétaire de rédaction dirons nous pour rester sympa). Par contre je crois me souvenir qu'effectivement il utilisait le même genre de typo Courrier dégueulasse, mais malgré tout je l'avais lu (en même temps c'est le genre de truc qui passe beaucoup mieux sur papier, aussi).

On s'en fout de mon avis, le premier intéressé aura apprécié ou pas, continuez les éloges.

----------


## dalgwen

Non mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que "TL;DR" c'est un peu vache. Surtout pour un gars qui écrit son premier message ici.
Quand au style, pas de problème s'il ne te plait pas, au moins ça veut dire que tu l'as lu avant de le vanner (alors que TL;DR sous-entendait que non, que tu avais seulement utilisé la longueur du message pour décider de son absence de valeur. D'où mon exemple sur les tests souvent verbeux de Boulon).

Bref, retour aux bisous comme tu le dis.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Merde, je viens de découvrir ça dans le dernier CPC. Alors là c'est sûr je me désabonne ! :drapeaubreton: 
> 
> Bon en vrai j'ai jamais pu le blairer vu comment il se la pétait et à quel point la notion d'humilité lui était parfaitement étrangère mais vu le talent du bonhomme il va laisser un grand gros vide.
> 
> Il avait indéniablement les qualités d'un rédac' chef. Il a mis la barre ( à mine ) assez haut, vous allez ramer chez canard PC pour retrouver un rédac' chef aussi charismatique.
> 
> Salut gros !


C'est Sebum qui reprends le flambeau et Rabot s'occupera des Niouze.

CanardPC passe à 300 pages...

----------


## znokiss

> Mr Boulon, je vous ai lu. Vous avez souhaité me faire part de votre départ, j’en suis pantelant ; sans doute avez-vous fait le tour de ce que vous avez à dire sur le jeu vidéo ; sans doute est-ce mieux ainsi, de quitter l’enfance, pour reprendre vos mots. Cette nouvelle, qui pour le moment m’attriste au plus haut point, je n’y vois nullement la fin de quelque chose : c’est le début, j’en suis sûr, de quelque chose de bien plus gros encore, car j’ai la certitude que l’on n’a pas fini de vous lire : vous avez bien trop d’appétit pour fermer votre gueule. C’est pourquoi aujourd’hui j’affirme sans doute possible qu’on aura vite de vos nouvelles, qu’on vous lira encore longtemps ; que tout ce qui mijotait jusqu’a présent dans vos écrits crève le papier graisseux de vos envies les plus gourmandes, qu’au plus profond de votre appétit sans limite naisse l’œuvre gargantuesque d’un nouveau Ronsard sous anabolisant, car il serait en effet dommage de ne gouter qu’aux jeux vidéo quand on a des ambitions aussi pantagruéliques que les vôtres. Pour continuer à nourrir la métaphore, j’espère que tel Gargantua vous trouverez votre Ponocrates, qui saura vous sortir de l’enfance fantasmée du testeur de jeu vidéo pour vivre des rêves d’adultes, aussi terrifiant que cela puisse sonner. J’y vois, personnellement, l’homme platonicien sortant de la Caverne en perfecto, chaine de vélo à la main. 
> 
> Mr Boulon je vous souhaite le meilleur, même si c’est le pire qui vous va le mieux ; je ne nourrirais pas le ciel d’imprécations supplémentaires, je ne me ferai point l’écho des pleurs de la populace effrayée par ce que votre départ pourrait avoir comme répercussion sur le journalisme en général. Je vous attendrai, sereinement, comme Pénélope attendant son bien aimé Ulysse à l’ombre d’un olivier, dans un futur que je ne saurais imaginer dépourvus de vos considérations glycémiques, de vos atermoiements protéinés, de tout cet univers fait d’intimidation, de puissance physique et d’étalage musculaire que vous avez su décrire merveilleusement, en dehors et à rebours d’un univers numérique de plus en plus dématérialisé que parfois vous avez su rendre métaphysique, voire pataphysique. Pardonnez-moi les gros Mots, les grands termes, mais je ne pouvais pas m’empêcher de vous laisser partir comme cela, sans vous signifier toute ma gratitude pour ces dix années de fascination gloutonne qui en disent autant sur Vous que sur Moi ; car même en journalisme il n’est pas d’écriture sans cœur, et que le vôtre, même mis à l’agonie par ces grasses artères a su plus que n’importe quel fier parangon de bien être dégouliner sur une décennie de publication bi-mensualisé à portée vidéo-ludique. Personne ne fera disparaitre l’homme derrière la Légende : si aujourd’hui Canard PC vends des encyclopédies et des tshirts, fait de la télévision et de la radio, et si aujourd’hui Canard PC est prêt à donner une plume aux pires plumitifs névrosés qui constituent cette anti-chambre du terrorisme littéraire que vous nommez Rédaction, c’est bien parce que vous seul jadis avez su faire régner la terreur dans les kiosques et imposer votre vision fière, ultra violente et vindicative d’une passion plus habituée jusqu’ici aux rats d’égouts pâlots et autres lâches protées glapissantes affolée devant la moindre incartade infligée à leur pantelant univers fictionnel (dont j’admets volontiers avoir fait partie) ; oui, MR Boulon, vous avez osé parlé d’art à des caniches, et de ces caniches aujourd’hui vous avez fait d’imposants molosses parcourant fièrement le monde la truffe levée bien haute, et ce je l’espère jusqu’au firmament du Monde (la truffe), car pour citer S. Royal, quelque chose s’est levé qui ne s’éteindra jamais, dusse t’on pour l’éternité subir les gribouillages mongoloïdes du funeste pipomantis. 
> 
> Alors Mr Boulon, de tout mon cœur et de toute mon âme, je ne vous dit pas au revoir, mais à bientôt. 
> 
> Votre dévoué,
> Philippe Caduque.

----------


## qu'esce que ten sais ?

je suis sur que Valve à besoin de Boulon !!  :;): 

Houhahaha ... heu bon ben bonne année.

----------


## Elian

OB part chez Valve pour assurer la relève de Gros Gabe ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> dusse t’on pour l’éternité subir les gribouillages mongoloïdes du funeste pipomantis.


Ah non ! Non non non !  ::sad::

----------


## burgzaza

Bon vent Boulon ! 
Merci pour tes tests passionnés )

----------


## Dark Fread

Les boulons s'en vont, les écrous restent.

----------


## kaien56ashtor

Le complot des Illuminatis-reptiliens de la ville maudite de 
 M..T..G.S a réussi a faire taire la voie de la vérité Vidéo ludique . 
 Omar est une victime de cette ville dont le nom fut maintes fois 
 cité dans les manuscrits CPC-Encyclopédia Véritas Ludika.
 Mais l'homme a de la réserve de coca light et nous le retrouverons 
 car les forces du mal sont impuissante contre un ex-rédacteur de niveau 32;
 Bonne Route au chevalier Errant pour ses nouvelles aventures   
              Merci aussi pour les bons moments a lire ces tests aux notes 
improbables.

----------


## rip-e

Oui merci Boulon et bonne route.

----------


## SilverPig

Merci gros pour toute cette méchanceté et autant pour la sincérité et la prose goleri.


 :haha:  Il testera pas Pillars of Eternity  :haha: 


Sinon je pense qu'on aura bientôt au sujet des chièze musicales (goleri  ::):   ::):    )au sein de la rédac.

Et Jolav arrête de rêver, Rabot aux dernières nouvelles il collaborait avec les Inrocks. Alors je veux bien qu'il bénéficiait d'une intelligence supérieure mais ça a dû lui en mettre un coup tout de même. 

Du coup on vote pour la nouvelle redac?

Rchef: chièze
Dessin: Caracouly
Les mmos Moquette (on sent que Kahn en a marre du genre)
Sebum Kahn Kalash les bons jeux pour leurs tests exhaustifs et les mauvais jeux pour leur méchanceté sans borne.


En fait j'en sais rien, continuez juste à nous sortir cpc on sera content (et laissez pas trop ackboo avec Ivan, ils lancent des projets de magazine metrosexuels pour geeks dès qu'on a le dos tourné.

Bonne année et bonne chance à vous.


edit: j'en ai oublié non?
......Ah non en fait

----------


## Yoyo1er

Merci Omar,

Le test de Pokemon XY m'a fait pleurer de rire  (tu n'as pas le droit de le noter 9/10, c'est le meilleur de la série. Et suivent les arguments à la con : Je vais te tuer...).

Tes tests m'ont fait rêvé... d'avoir du temps pour jouer à de bon jeu (alpha protocol, fallout new vegas, Risen...). Les jeux ont été enjolivés par rapport à mon expérience de Fallout new vegas ou à Risen? Qu'importe, car  j'ai eu ma part de rêve en lisant les tests.

Merci de m'avoir accompagné toutes ces années  (j'ai commencé à acheté le canard PC alors qu'il était encore une feuille de chou hebdomadaire). C'est une page qui se tourne, pour toi, mon cher Boulon, et pour tous tes fans.

Et merci à l'équipe actuelle de maintenir aujourd'hui encore l'esprit canard PC. La relève est assurée.

Allez, Choucroute melba pour tout le monde!

Yoyo1er, Roi des Yoyos.

----------


## Neirda19260

C'est ici le topic pour envoyer des menaces de mort à Omar Boulon? 

Omar, si tu m'entends (ou si tu me lis plutôt. Mais j'en doute.), saches que je t'aime. 
Mais je t'aimerai encore plus après t'avoir enfoncé les 3 derniers CPC (dans lesquels j'ai recherché les douces lettres OB plusieurs fois, sans jamais les trouver accolées au bas d'une page) dans la gorge.
Et je t'aimerai encore un petit peu plus, si tu nous annonce que faire son poisson d'avril en janvier c'est marrant car personne ne s'y attend.

A vrai dire, étant rationnel, j'ai bien peur que tu ne préfères (et encore, ce serait déjà quelque chose!!) que je t'aime un peu moins, plutôt que d'éviter mon courroux vengeur en écrivant une douzaine de tests et Review sur les prochains jeux de Peter Molyneux (ce qui dit comme ça, semble assez normal).
Mais si jamais tu voulais revenir, alors non seulement j'ôterai les trois magazines que j'aurais sacrilégieusement insérés dans ta cavité buccale (et ouais, j'invente les adverbes que je veux. Ou alors mon auto-correcteur est très con), et je te ferai une place dans mon (lit) panthéon des ex-ex-rédacteurs de génie, où tu figurera seul en attendant peut-être tes confrères.

Je t'hainme enfoiré d'adorable Boulon.
Je te souhaite beaucoup de réussite (mais pas trop quand même, histoire que tu reviennes à CPC).


EDIT: Boulon... Sniff....
EDIT 2: BOULOOOOOOOON!
EDIT 3: Ok, tant pis... Je passe à Sebum.



EDIT 4: (Boulon?)

----------


## Caleb

Merci à Omar Boulon pour tous les excellents articles qu'il a pu écrire. 

Un des rares rédacteurs qui m'aura fait acheter des jeux après avoir lu son avis. Notamment Madworld et Dishonored.

----------


## CrocMagnum

Chiotte! Je viens de sortir de ma grotte et j'apprends qu'O.Boulon met les bouts? 

Honnêtement ça me touche. Boulon tu fais partie de ces gens qui sont l'âme de CPC, un vrai pilier de forum. Avec ton départ c'est un fragment étincelant qui nous quitte. 

J'te préviens que si CPC se casse la pipe suite à ton départ, je ferai mon vieux con et je dirai avec nostalgie: 

_"Purée! A l'époque d'O. Boulon au moins ça envoyait le purin!!"_  ::ninja:: 

Note: je te souhaite le meilleur.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Notons quand même que Canard PC a existé _avant_ que Boulon arrive (et même qu'au début, son style a été parfois mal reçu).

Pas de raisons que le journal périclite après son départ.
Ça va changer, heureusement, il faut que les choses évoluent, mais pas de raisons que ça parte en live.

----------


## Nacodaco

Et qui dit départ dit potentielle arrivée  ::o:

----------


## Epikoienkore

Ainsi que "pot de départ", important aussi ça !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Salut Boulon et respect.

----------


## Hachlath

Merde, si même Boulon dévisse, ou va t'on ?

----------


## Professeur Flan Jaune

Je suis Boulon  ::ninja::

----------


## Timesquirrel

Au revoir Boulon, je suis content de m’être délecté de ta prose si singulière pendant toutes ces années. Merci  :;):

----------


## Hal neuf mules

O. Boulon, le dernier test que j'ai lu de toi était alien isolation. Est-ce une coincidence? Non je ne crois pas. Toi aussi tu as craqué dans un placard ou tu n'arrivais pas a entrer alors que monsieur A débarquait, tu as craqué, et tu as décidé de te faire tailler un placard sur mesure pour survivre à l'apocalypse du futur provoquée lorsque inévitablement pipomantis décidera d'utiliser ses pouvoirs surhumains de maitre des consoles pour se téléporter sur Lv426 "comme ça, histoire de voir si tout ça c'est possible". J'ai raison?Je suis sur la bonne voie?
D'ici à ton improbable réponse, je te dis bonne chance pour ta nouvelle vie.

----------


## H 2D R

> Je suis Boulon


Nous sommes tous des Boulons...

----------


## kikoro

> Nous sommes tous des Boulons...


Kenshi peut le confirmer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Shane Fenton

J'arrive après la bataille, mais au revoir Boulon, et bonne chance. Merci pour tout : non seulement tes articles que je lisais avec grand plaisir, mais aussi pour ton conseil qui m'a considérablement aidé à améliorer mon écriture et mes propres articles.  :;):

----------


## Yves Signal

Peut-on savoir quel était ce conseil ?

Personnellement j'ai beaucoup apprécié ton franc parler et ton style d'écriture, c'est avec une certaine pointe de tristesse que j'ai appris que tu quittais le navire...
Bonne chance pour la suite !

----------


## Bobbin

> Rchef: chièze


 :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Thalack

> Peut-on savoir quel était ce conseil ?


Probablement d'arrêter les dégats et d'aller élever des bouc en Ouzbékistan  ::P:

----------


## vectra

> Pipomantis d'utiliser ses pouvoirs surhumains de maitre des consoles p


Non.
Car les consoles d'aujourd'hui sont des PCs, tout comme les Mac  ::siffle::

----------


## Scotch

Si tu reviens, j'annule tout ! ::cry::

----------


## IrishCarBomb

/O.Boulon

----------


## Zilief

Putain, Boulon, mon gros mec, tu vas nous manquer. Grave. Je m'étais gardé la CPC de Noël sous le coude, j'avais jamais le temps de l'attaquer, et là, BIM. Eh ben, mon colon... Mon groooos colon.

Merci d'avoir suivi la voie du crédo de ton grand Nawac Personnel, on a sniffé goulus tes éclaboussures, on s'en est mis plein les dents, on en rigole encore... et moi j'te jure que je garderai au cul, ou au coeur, ce joyeux petit feu foutraque sur lequel tes vents ont si joyeusement soufflé...

Prout, mon pote. Coin coin to you. Happy next life, continue bien à faire ta route, gros copain. et je voudrais pas plomber : mais ta plume va me manquer. Enfoiré. 

Gros smackos !

----------


## elmomo

Ciao Boulon.

Puisse la moquette sous tes pieds toujours être chaude, épaisse, et soyeuse.

Comme ils disent là-bas "Godspeed" (et j'ajouterai presque You! Black Emperor of Canard PC).

----------


## Shane Fenton

> Peut-on savoir quel était ce conseil ?


Il était assez simple, en fait : ne pas me laisser gouverner par l'émotion, surtout quand je rédigeais un article sur une énième demande d'interdiction des jeux "violents". Avant, je ne pouvais pas me retenir de voler dans les plumes des mecs qui faisaient cette demande. Mais il m'a expliqué qu'il était largement suffisant d'exposer les faits, qui parlaient d'eux-mêmes, et de faire une analyse en profondeur. Ensuite, c'était aux lecteurs de juger sur pièces. Depuis, j'ai essayé de suivre ce conseil comme je pouvais, mais j'ai le sentiment que mes articles ont gagné en qualité.

Par ailleurs, Boulon m'a influencé d'une autre manière, en étant l'un des premiers que je connaisse à refuser la victimisation autour des jeux vidéo, qui consiste à hurler à la mort à la moindre critique, sur l'air de "on nous diabolise, on nous stigmatise". Là encore, Boulon était là pour appeler au calme.

----------


## Nuka

On le sentait... Plus d'articles de lui depuis quelques numéros... Mes craintes étaient fondées... putain...  ::cry:: 

Boulon... Non seulement ton écriture était géniale (bien que parfois ta nostalgie l'emportait sur la raison pour certains tests de JDR), mais tu étais aussi au centre de tous mes rêves coquins, ô toi le bear de la rédaction qui aimait tant les fandom furries...  ::wub:: 

Au revoir et bonne chance pour la suite.

----------


## Yves Signal

> Il était assez simple, en fait : ne pas me laisser gouverner par l'émotion, surtout quand je rédigeais un article sur une énième demande d'interdiction des jeux "violents". Avant, je ne pouvais pas me retenir de voler dans les plumes des mecs qui faisaient cette demande. Mais il m'a expliqué qu'il était largement suffisant d'exposer les faits, qui parlaient d'eux-mêmes, et de faire une analyse en profondeur. Ensuite, c'était aux lecteurs de juger sur pièces. Depuis, j'ai essayé de suivre ce conseil comme je pouvais, mais j'ai le sentiment que mes articles ont gagné en qualité.
> 
> Par ailleurs, Boulon m'a influencé d'une autre manière, en étant l'un des premiers que je connaisse à refuser la victimisation autour des jeux vidéo, qui consiste à hurler à la mort à la moindre critique, sur l'air de "on nous diabolise, on nous stigmatise". Là encore, Boulon était là pour appeler au calme.


Le peu que j'ai pu voir de ses réactions (coucou Alien Isolation - même s'il avait raison), ne m'aurais jamais conduit à le considérer sous ce jour ci.
Vous savez ce pourquoi il s'en est allé d'ailleurs ? (je n'ai toujours pas reçu le numéro avec sa lettre...)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah pour faire autre chose, vivre une autre aventure...

----------


## toms712

ou pour commencer à avoir une vie?  ::):

----------


## Mandario

Pas vu l'topic avant... Au revoir Boulon  ::'(: 
Ca m'enerve un peu, en relisant des vieux CPC, outre la qualité d'écriture, je me suis rendu compte à quel point on avait les mèmes gouts en matière de jeux vidéos... et ça va me manquer...

Mais, quoi que tu fasse maintenant, je te souhaite le meilleur! :;):

----------


## tarbanrael

A mon humble avis, il est parti devant la dégradation de l'usage de la langue française et de son orthographe qui sévit sur le forum ::rolleyes::  
Quand je pense que je me suis pris 3 points d'infraction par Boulon pour avoir omis une majuscule en début de phrase  ::wub:: 
Bon vent ou comme ils disent ici: Go n'éiri an bothar leat!

----------


## malmoutt3

:Emo: 

Le temps passe si vite.
Tu sais parfois, je verse du kebab mayonnaise par terre en souvenir de toi.
Je m'imagine que là où tu es, tu l'avales goulument en te tapotant le bide.

----------


## zBum

Putain, mais voilà pourquoi Boulon a quitté CPC !
Il a trouvé un rôle dans la nouvelle série animée des tortues ninja :

----------


## Jolaventur

> A mon humble avis, il est parti devant la dégradation de l'usage de la langue française et de son orthographe qui sévit sur le forum 
> Quand je pense que je me suis pris 3 points d'infraction par Boulon pour avoir omis une majuscule en début de phrase 
> Bon vent ou comme ils disent ici: Go n'éiri an bothar leat!


C'était le bon temps
La modération servait à quelque chose.
Il nous reste les nazistes du cœur.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Putain, mais voilà pourquoi Boulon a quitté CPC !
> Il a trouvé un rôle dans la nouvelle série animée des tortues ninja :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f7...8e42eedc55.jpg


Ahah génial ! (enfin pas la série elle-même j'imagine !)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Putain, mais voilà pourquoi Boulon a quitté CPC !
> Il a trouvé un rôle dans la nouvelle série animée des tortues ninja :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f7...8e42eedc55.jpg



Oh

pu-

-tain!

----------


## Frypolar

> Putain, mais voilà pourquoi Boulon a quitté CPC !
> Il a trouvé un rôle dans la nouvelle série animée des tortues ninja :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f7...8e42eedc55.jpg


Bordel  :^_^:

----------


## zBum

Le mec parle à une tête réduite qu'il appelle maman et tombe amoureux d'un big foot... ce qui nous laisse une seule conclusion : en plus d'avoir choper le rôle, c'est également lui qui a écrit le scénar.

----------


## Zlika



----------


## Djal

:Emo:

----------


## Olima

Triste. J'aimais beaucoup le style boulon. J'espère qu'il écrira encore, même si c'est pour l'Express ou Entreprendre, je lirai pour le plaisir (chez le buraliste, hein, faut pas abuser).

----------


## farooch

Je voudrais pas passer pour une nouille mais c'est qui Boulon ? et pourquoi danbiss et danboss n'ont pas leur habituelle rubrique et poke et peek dans le journal ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Je voudrais pas passer pour une nouille mais c'est qui Boulon ? et pourquoi danbiss et danboss n'ont pas leur habituelle rubrique et poke et peek dans le journal ?


Le fils caché de J'm Destroy

----------


## DeadFish

> Putain, mais voilà pourquoi Boulon a quitté CPC !
> Il a trouvé un rôle dans la nouvelle série animée des tortues ninja :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/8f7...8e42eedc55.jpg


Et il n'en est pas à son coup d'essai :

----------


## Epikoienkore

Cuir moustache ?

----------


## El_Morbach

Visiblement Boulon s'est reconverti en critique gastronomique (ou gastroentérologique) bobo Parisien : https://parisachier.wordpress.com/

----------


## Nono

C'est con, j'aurais bien aimé lire un test de SOMA par Boulon.

edit : mais je ne doute pas qu'un testeur gourmand de techniques narratives saura nous faire un bon papier  :;):

----------


## Rakanishu

J'ai toujours l'espoir secret qu'il fasse des reviews en tant que guest, quelque part. PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE.

----------


## Teocali

> Visiblement Boulon s'est reconverti en critique gastronomique (ou gastroentérologique) bobo Parisien : https://parisachier.wordpress.com/


Putain, c'est bon. mais maintenant, j'ai envie de vérifier les dires du monsieur. A se demander si je suis maso ou si c'est une oeuvre de maitres de marketing, option psychologie inversée...

----------


## Azerty

> Visiblement Boulon s'est reconverti en critique gastronomique (ou gastroentérologique) bobo Parisien : https://parisachier.wordpress.com/


Waputain  ::O: 
Énorme.

----------


## Frypolar

> Visiblement Boulon s'est reconverti en critique gastronomique (ou gastroentérologique) bobo Parisien : https://parisachier.wordpress.com/


Les noms des catégories sur le côté annoncent déjà la couleur  :^_^:

----------


## Nono

D'où vous savez que c'est Boulon ?

----------


## Yuccaman

Le second degré de Nono a disparu.

----------


## antoahn

> Visiblement Boulon s'est reconverti en critique gastronomique (ou gastroentérologique) bobo Parisien : https://parisachier.wordpress.com/


Réponse de l'intéressé sur twitter

----------


## El_Morbach

> Réponse de l'intéressé sur twitter


Bien entendu c'était du second degré de ma part. Mais de là à ce que cela aboutisse sur une réponse twitter du maître himself, j'en suis flatté et presque ému ma petite dame.  :Emo:

----------


## toms712

ah ben merde moi j'y ai cru :D
j'ai meme envoyé l'info à un pote, ca lui resemblait tellement  ::):

----------


## Chan

Il aurait sûrement gerber sur la table en guise de pourboire.

----------


## Yoyo1er

Yes, je suis tombé sur des canard PC d'il y a 2-3 ans. 

Alors ceux-là, je ne les jette pas. Mes précieux, avec des morceaux d'omar dedans.

----------


## Logan

A l'instant sur Steam



Cet enfoiré de Boulon, vendu de la société capitaliste, qui joue à Fallout 4 après avoir massacré cette daube Fallout 3. Salaud ! Vendu ! On s'était promis de ne pas retomber dans ce piège, de ne pas se faire de nouveau entuber par Bethesda ! Trahison !



Et merde ...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

La vraie question est : a t'il lu le test de CPC avant d'acheter ?

----------


## Timesquirrel

Raahh, j'aimerai tellement lire un test de O Boulon sur fallout 4. Je suis sur qu'en jouant, les mots lui viennent en tête entre deux larmes de sang. 
Omar, si tu me lis, j'admire l'ordalie que tu t'imposes. Respect ^^

----------


## Drcouleur

Enfin boulon dévisse!

----------


## M.Rick75

Bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.










Souvenons-nous.

----------


## Sylla

Nécrologie!

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Est-ce qu'il pourrait revenir modérer, sérieux ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je pense qu'il préférait être journaliste que flic.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Je pense qu'il préférait être journaliste que flic.


Et il aurait détesté que tu parles en son nom.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Et il aurait détesté que tu parles en son nom.


N'est-ce pas ce que tu fais ?
Est-ce que Boulon aurait goûté ce paradoxe ?

Il est temps de faire l’exégèse de ses tests. Mes frères, rassemblons nous et n'oublions pas les paroles emplies de sagesse boulonienne "Oxycut me down", "zéro, sale, deux, il est nul ce jeu", "hin hin hin".

----------


## Bah

Et aussi "achetez fleetcomm"

----------


## Sylla

> Il est temps de faire l’exégèse de ses tests. Mes frères, rassemblons nous et n'oublions pas les paroles emplies de sagesse boulonienne "Oxycut me down", "zéro, sale, deux, il est nul ce jeu", "hin hin hin".


Invoquons-la parmi nous!

Ô Bouuuuloooon...Bouuuuloooon....Bouuuulooon....revi  ens-nous ô notre guide...Ô Boulon: apparais !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Invoquons-la parmi nous!
> 
> Ô Bouuuuloooon...Bouuuuloooon....Bouuuulooon....revi  ens-nous ô notre guide...Ô Boulon: apparais !




 ::o:

----------


## Memory

Il est toujours ouvert ce topic !  ::o:

----------


## Alab

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/06/e70...03933b0907.png


Son script d'invocation de nom doit toujours être actif.  ::ninja:: 







(Ou bien il est abonné au sujet.)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Avec notification par mail.

----------


## Eprefall

Quand il reviendra, il fera grand jour (il fera grand jour)
Pour fêter celui qui inventa le banhammer (qui inventa le banhammer)
Au fond du wasteland, il naquit de Michèle Aliot Marie
Personne n'avait voulu de lui

Boulon reviens, Bou-oulon reviens
Boulon reviens parmi les tiens
Du haut de la croix, rond, carré, triangle indique-nous le chemin
Toi qui le connais si bien

----------


## Croaker

Je suppose qu'il n'a plus les droits d'admin sur le forum ? Il y a des bifles qui se perdent.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> N'est-ce pas ce que tu fais ?
> Est-ce que Boulon aurait goûté ce paradoxe ?


Enfin un qui a compris la blague ! ::lol::

----------


## Djull

Une éternité que je n'ai pas posté ici et que je n'avais pas lu CPC... Et là je tombe sur le HS 15e anniversaire...
Et je vois tout ce qu'il s'est passé depuis que je suis pas passé ici/pas lu le mag'... 
Ca fait tout bizarre... J'me sens tout mélancolique... 
Bref vive CPC

----------


## Djaf

Quelqu'un sait si Omar Boulon a continué à écrire quelque part après son départ de CPC ?  Après avoir lu le HS des 15 ans, j'ai très envie de le relire, mais j'ai bazardé tous mes anciens CPC lors de mon dernier déménagement :-(

----------


## Catel

Il dirige une société de consulting avec Poischisch donc à part envoyer un tweet de temps en temps non.

Mais si tu le contactes je suis sûr que tu peux le convaincre de se lancer dans la rédaction d'un guide de visionnage d'Inspecteur Barnaby.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Quelqu'un sait si Omar Boulon a continué à écrire quelque part après son départ de CPC ?  Après avoir lu le HS des 15 ans, j'ai très envie de le relire, mais j'ai bazardé tous mes anciens CPC lors de mon dernier déménagement :-(


Je lui ai posé la question sur steam après, moi aussi, l'avoir lu dans le Hors série et lu ses commentaires lors du premier twitch de CPC sur O'Gaming.
Je lui ai demandé s'il envisageait d'écrire des tests ou d'autres trucs dans Canard PC en "vedette américaine", de temps en temps. Il m'a opposé un non catégorique, m'expliquant que ça rentrerait dans un conflit d’intérêt direct avec leur activité dans leur boite de consulting. Que c'était no way. Même sur un autre sujet que le jeu vidéo, qu'il ne pouvait pas écrire dans Canard PC.
Mais il m'a aussi dit qu'en se prêtant à l'exercice du numéro des 15 ans, il avait senti que ça lui manquait d'écrire des trucs drôles, de chercher la blague dans un truc d'écriture.

Je pense que le guide de visionnage est une idée à creuser.  ::P: 
Et, à voir, s'il se fait encore toquer par le bot du chat lors de la prochaine émission de Canard PC le 9 janvier.

C'était un échange privé que je relate mais je pense qu'il n'y avait rien de confidentiel (je modifie/j'efface) le cas échéant.

----------


## Djaf

Merci pour la réponse ! Je me doute que faire du journalisme serait en conflit direct avec son activité pro. S'il se met à écrire n'importe quoi d'autre un jour, je saute dessus :-)

----------


## Bus

> Merci pour la réponse ! Je me doute que faire du journalisme serait en conflit direct avec son activité pro. S'il se met à écrire n'importe quoi d'autre un jour, je saute dessus :-)


Ça c'est un blog à lui:
https://tasreussitavieconnard.com/

----------


## Elian

Il n'y signe pas uniquement les articles "Maréchal Boulon" ?

----------


## dixelou

> Il n'y signe pas uniquement les articles "Maréchal Boulon" ?


Je crois que Maréchal Boulon et Omar Boulon ne sont pas la même personne...

----------


## Urma

Je ne suis pas d'un naturel nostalgique mais je l'ai été en lisant le numéro des 15 ans...

Non pas en lisant la contribution de Boulon (bien que j'ai vraiment pris plaisir à le relire), mais en lisant les souvenirs de Sonia (la photo du bureau, si il n'y a pas eu de "trucage" est vraiment extraordinaire !)...

Souvenirs d’éditos, souvenirs (fond et forme) de tests que j'attendais goulument chaque quinzaine..et je m'en foutais des jeux testés !

Ca m'a mis égoïstement un coup quand il est parti et je crois que c'est encore le cas quand j'y repense.

----------


## Aublivion

Omar,Pipomantis,Maria... les départs de Canard PC commencent à m'inquiéter !

----------


## M.Rick75

::P: ... Le mec qui sort de cryogénie.

Ne lis ce spoil que si tu te sens solide en ce moment:


Spoiler Alert! 


Tu peux rajouter Netsabes, Guy Moquette, Doc Téraboule

.

----------


## azruqh

> ... Le mec qui sort de cryogénie.
> 
> Ne lis ce spoil que si tu te sens solide en ce moment:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Tu peux rajouter Netsabes, Guy Moquette, Doc Téraboule
> ...


Tant que Casque est toujours là...

----------


## M.Rick75

::'(:

----------


## Nono

> ... Le mec qui sort de cryogénie.


Son pseudo est un bon indice.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ne dites surtout rien à propos d'El Gringo et Zoulou.

----------

